# Running Companion Help?!



## SammyJo

Hi all, 

I have been thinking of getting a new dog for a while. 

Firstly I would like a large breed (always had large dogs - Husky - Golden Retriever - Flat Coat Retriever)

Secondly, I am a keen runner and would like a running companion. 

Any advice on different large breeds that like to run alot?

Thanks in advance


----------



## maisey

Before I moved out of my mums house I use to go running with my mum's working newfoundland, 
Working newfoundlands as you probably know are not bred for size, they are alot sleeker and have less fur









I would not reccomend an alaskan malamute as these are bred for pulling so could be alot of hard work to get them out if it.
Siberian Husky would be a good choice if you have alot of time to deal with them as they are not a dog I would generally reccomend to anyone or the alaskan malamute.

Possibly a Flat Coat but I haven't really dealt with the breed myself so couldn't really say. Good Luck


----------



## rona

Dalmatians were bred to run 

Unfortunately you have to be fairly careful of the breed line these days.

Most of the gundog breeds would do


----------



## SammyJo

I have had a flatty, a retriever and a husky, I just fancied a different breed that I haven't had before. I have heard that dalmatians have a lot of health problems and genetic defects, so I would prefer to stay away from that breed to be honest. 

The newfoundland picture is stunning!! :001_wub:

Has anyone had any experience with mastiff kinds? 
(tibetan mastiff or dogue de bordeaux) 

Thanks for your feedback both, much appreciated


----------



## Guest

What about a deerhound or lurcher? Far better built for running and easy wash and brush. If it's a heavier/large breed, they can't really run for 1 to 2 yrs, or risk damaging their joints.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...us-people-loving-hound-10mo-fawn-lurcher.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...r-doberman-cross-dob-1999-gatwick-surrey.html

Wouldn't go near a heavy, or long haired dog.

Gemma Gemma | SOS Animals UK
Keka Keka | SOS Animals UK
Jonna http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/268500-jonna-looking-forever-home.html

There are 2 male salukis in rescue, still available
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/264516-salukis-allsorts-dog-rescue.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/228156-fudge-labrador-x-dob-02-10-gatwick-surrey.html


----------



## richn

i think a lurcher would be best, or maybe even a staffordshire bull terrier?


----------



## Rottiemama

Hi. While I have never owned one myself, friends of mine have been owned by Ridgebacks for years  and they are fantastic 'runners'. Mini-Marathon runners in fact.....from what I see and hear. 
(I think the Ridgies long distance run the pants of my mates. I just know that they build them up over time in terms of distance, endurance etc - but the Ridgies seem to love their 'marathons')
In fact, one of my mates always jokes about entering his Ridgie as the dogs time will be far better than his :yikes:


----------



## SammyJo

Rottiemama said:


> Hi. While I have never owned one myself, friends of mine have been owned by Ridgebacks for years  and they are fantastic 'runners'. Mini-Marathon runners in fact.....from what I see and hear.
> (I think the Ridgies long distance run the pants of my mates. I just know that they build them up over time in terms of distance, endurance etc - but the Ridgies seem to love their 'marathons')
> In fact, one of my mates always jokes about entering his Ridgie as the dogs time will be far better than his :yikes:


I do have a soft spot for Ridge-backs, a friend has one, hes always hyper!! A bit of a strong minded personality, but with Frankie, I know that kind of nature inside out! lol

May have to look into this!!

Thank you


----------



## cheekymonkey68

Hiya,

When Im out on a dash I often see Ridgebacks, Springers, Dalmations, Labs, Pointers, Collies and suprisingly Jack Russell's!!

I did just want to let you know that not all Staffies like running and quite often they really dont like getting wet! Always exceptions and I have run with several that are the bees knees.
I thought I would make one recommendation if you would consider a rescue, and being that you are doggy experienced, he's a crossbreed, but very handsome.

I met him while walking for Rescue Remedies and he absolutely loves a run his name is Bonzo.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.10150520470261814&type=1

He's grown up a bit now having been in rescue for the better part of a year, and if you would like to see more recent pics if you go onto the rescue remedies site and look at the all breeds section you will find him.

He may not be your cup of tea at all....

I'm starting to train for great south run soon, and will be taking my 8 year old patterdale with me, he runs perfectly at 10 miles per hour! but may have to think about getting a younger companion runner myself soon.....

Best of Luck!!  

Marion


----------



## Moobli

Do you have any other specifics, other than likes to run? It might whittle your choices down a little bit.

Much also depends on your lifestyle. Border collies are excellent runners, but also need plenty of mental stimulation and company. My working line GSD also loves to run, and will run happily alongside a bike or quad for a few miles. GSDs also need plenty of mental stimulation too, as well as a firm but fair approach to leadership.


----------



## Dogless

Moobli said:


> Do you have any other specifics, other than likes to run? It might whittle your choices down a little bit.
> 
> Much also depends on your lifestyle. Border collies are excellent runners, but also need plenty of mental stimulation and company. My working line GSD also loves to run, and will run happily alongside a bike or quad for a few miles. GSDs also need plenty of mental stimulation too, as well as a firm but fair approach to leadership.


Seconded; my adult Ridgie loves to run, even when I've put in a long effort he looks up at me as if to say "Is that all you've got " and they are built for endurance BUT they are not easy dogs to own. I love owning them but everyone always tells me you need a keen sense of humour to live with one - and you do!! Plus patience. Bags of it!!


----------



## Wyrd

SammyJo said:


> I have heard that dalmatians have a lot of health problems and genetic defects, so I would prefer to stay away from that breed to be honest.


Dalmatians are bred to run and pretty much put other breeds to shame in the endurance department, although they also love to sleep, especially in front of a warm fire.

Dalmatians have issues with stones (they need a low purine diet, although there are now LUA dogs within the breed) and deafness mostly, but compared to most breeds they are relatively healthy.

They are not easy dogs at al though, they need phyical exercise and mental stimulation, and just going for a jog with them will not keep them entertained. They have a mind of their own and like to do things their way. They can be trained and my 2 can look like obedience champions when they are in the mood.


----------



## K9Cymru

I have run in Canix & Trailrunners races for 3 yrs. I run with a Welsh Springer who is more than keen to run for half marathon + distances. We have done 4 half marathons together and did a half together in 1.36 with a few swims along the way ( I was the weak link). All breeds run in canicross races but Springers and othe rgundogs, working dogs love distance! Feel free to contact if you want to know more. Other biggies re breeds in the sport are Pointers, Collies, Huskies. Although there are lots of ridge backs, some seem to take to it absolutely brilliantly, others less so. My personal opinion, is that for speed, you don't pick a dog that is too heavy????


----------



## Dogless

K9Cymru said:


> I have run in Canix & Trailrunners races for 3 yrs. I run with a Welsh Springer who is more than keen to run for half marathon + distances. We have done 4 half marathons together and did a half together in 1.36 with a few swims along the way ( I was the weak link). All breeds run in canicross races but Springers and othe rgundogs, working dogs love distance! Feel free to contact if you want to know more. Other biggies re breeds in the sport are Pointers, Collies, Huskies. Although there are lots of ridge backs, some seem to take to it absolutely brilliantly, others less so. My personal opinion, is that for speed, you don't pick a dog that is too heavy????


I think it depends on whether they are the mastiffy - looking heavy type that seem to be becoming more popular or the lean athletic type. I know mine can run as fast as I can manage for as long as I can manage and be ready for more. Not too keen on pulling unless he's chasing something or going downhill though . They are a breed meant for great endurance with speed so should be able to easily cope with anything us feeble humans can do.


----------



## Leanne77

I would suggest a German pointer, there are many in CaniX races and they have speed and stamina. They are commonly used in the mix to create racing sled dogs so that speaks volumes IMO.


----------



## Dogless

TBH unless you are a serious athlete covering huge distances at great speed I would think that most breeds mentioned would be great companions as long as you have a dog with sound conformation. The bigger decision for me would be whether you could live with the breed day to day - it's one thing having a dog that can run, but if you're not compatible in all other aspects it would be miserable!


----------



## shamykebab

Any of the pointing breeds would suit too - GSPs, Weims etc.

I do a fair bit of running with one of my working Labs, she could (literally!) go all day, she's my perfect partner.


----------



## hutch6

I did just under 9miles with my saluki thing yesterday and she wasn't even panting or anything but to be fair I could only get her to break into a canter on the downhill bits when I legged it, other than that she just ambles along with ease. When not out running or whatever she just curls up on the sofa with me and isn't any bother at all. I'd go as far as to say if I left her for a week she would happily sleep for a week.


----------



## CK9

I am another keen CaniX competitor. I race with my lurchers (greyhound x collies) who love to run and will pull hard to give me that extra speed. If you are going to run a dog who pulls then a correctly fitting harness for your dog is essential and a running waist belt is advisable for you with a bungee line in between. 

My other sighthounds will run for several miles with me but trotting alongside. 

It really depends what you want to do with your running and how you want the dog to live with you. Huskies will run forever but most are not good off lead and are renowned house "modifiers". As has been said previously most of the gun dog breeds and the working dog breeds will run happliy for many miles but if you visit your local rehoming centre you will also find hundreds of suitable running partners - just look for a young, trainable and light framed dog with a not to flat face. Happy running :smile5:


----------

